# recent retiree seeking home.



## Eveningson (Oct 25, 2010)

I am new to this forum. In fact,this is my first post!smile

I intend to move to Thailand or possibly indonesia sometimes next summer as I wind down my life in Switzerland and Mexico where I now find myself in the earliest stages of my retirement.

As most early posters, I am seeking advice, links, advice etc. on where to live. I only have a preliminary checklist of what I would like or not like.

-I do not wish to live on the beach...
-Access to a hospital with good trauma care is a condition precedent. I have a ticky heart.
-I will need a housekeeper.
-I would like a villa over an apartment.
-I will not pay more that 30,000BHT per month for accomodation.
-I would not exclude a condo or an apartment.
-I do not need parties, drinking or a nightlife.
-I will need broadband internet
-I would like to have a complete kitchen.
-I do not need a swimming pool or gym.
-I could live in Bangkok or Chiang Mai but am willing to consider areas since I do not know anything else about Thailand.
-I will read the news and worry about protests etc.
-I am single and hope to stay that way.
-I welcome enquiries from those interested in renting to me.

Thank you one and all for your patience and may newbie naivite. I will learn how to act


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi
I'll simply say 'welcome'
I won't try to offer advice, have been here less than 2 yrs and our circumstances/requirements are quite different
Best of luck with your intended move


----------



## Dave O'Dottu (Jul 15, 2009)

Eveningson said:


> I am new to this forum. In fact,this is my first post!smile
> 
> I intend to move to Thailand ....


Many retirees come to chiang mai. It has many residential options both in town and outside of town. There are residential parks with stand-alone houses outside of town. there are at least 3 major hospitals in the city itself. I have had surgery at one and am still alive. Retirement living is a major industry here. All of the features you want are available in Chiang Mai. You can even find Swiss, French, Italian and real Mexican food here. 

There is an international airport here but connecting flights for the last few years have been through bangkok, but you can book flights to Hong Kong, Viet Nam etc.

My advice, since you do not know the territory is not to close any deals over the internet or when you are still in Switzerland. There is no hurry. You should first come to Chiang Mai before committing yourself. It is relatively quiet compared to Bangkok, yet there are most of the conveniences of Europe and maybe more. Get a room in a guest house or small hotel in town. Use it as a base to look at the different residential options. You can pm me when you arrive if you want more help on the ground.


----------



## Nelsonn (Oct 30, 2010)

Hello Friends 
I am Nelson and I am new over here.


----------

